# 1750 60' fishing, north American east coast



## Borden (Jul 19, 2018)

Crew size and how outfitted inside details of a 2 mast ship for modle building


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Borden said:


> Crew size and how outfitted inside details of a 2 mast ship for modle building


Hi Borden. You might be able to get some idea of what you want in this book. ;The American Fishing schooners 1825-1935'. Howard Chapelle.
ISBN is 0-393-03123-3. I have made two models of Grand banks schooners for R/C, one at four feet and one at six feet. Good luck.


----------

